# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  found huge spiders in my dreams 2 nights in a row

## a1112

yeah so im terrified of spiders...

 the other night i had a dream that i came home to a huge spider on my floor and i ended up killing it with the end of my broom.

i just woke up, tried a dream recall technique when i got a little bit of a flashback from a dream, it helped a lot. so last night i saw two huge spiders as well, a male and a female, i just remember looking up and not really doing anything about it.

i live in  a basement suite and spiders are quite common, im scared of them but have come to terms with them.

could me going from freaking out and killing one to letting the family live in the second dream mean ive come to acceptance? who knows, i guess thats for me to decide.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Well, that could be the case. Do you kill spiders as you see them? Or do you just let them run around. Urban legend says that you eat like 10 spiders over during your lifetime, mostly during sleep. But if you're living in a spider infested basement... lol. 

I'm not a big fan of spiders either. The other day I found a black spider crawling on my bookshelf. It was HUGE.

----------


## a1112

i kill every spider i see, but i always see more in 2 weeks.

----------


## eaglevision

There are issues or habits in your life that are may be harmful and are stopping you from moving forward. While you are eliminating some, others are becoming more destructive. Go to the source of the problem and deal with it, and the rest of the issues will also be removed from your life. Stay strong and focussed on the good things that are going on in your life and remember that not everything that glitters is gold.

----------


## altarfire

Negative influences have entered your life and are about to multiply (female & male in second dream).  Using your broom (withcraft or occult practices) did not remove the negative influence; in fact, it doubled!  Ignoring it won't make it go away, and learning to live with it won't benefit you.  If you've involved in dark practices, your dreams are showing you that you should stop before these get out of control.

----------


## Dreamcaster

I've had my fair share of spider related dreams. I actually used to have dreams about spiders.

I agree with eaglevision and altarfire's interpretations for the most part. The spider is probably a warning from you subconscious mind telling you that your fostering negative traits. It may be a sign that part of you has begun to see the glass as half empty. It may show that there is a sadness growing in you. This is represented by the fact that spiders make you unhappy and the abnormally large size of the spiders. 

In the dream you tried to use 'unhappiness' to defeat your nemesis. The nemesis is the small spider. You took the one thing from the spider that makes us all happy, 'life'. It's possible this means that you use negativity in your daily life as an emotional defense. If this is the case then the dream is telling you that using the act of taking someone else's hapiness as a defense mechanism has begun to rebound upon you. This is represented by the larger spiders hovering above you. Instead of defeating the spiders, as you subtly noted, your actions caused them to multiple. This is because any nemesis, gains power from unhappiness, even their own unhappiness. The key is to defeat your adversaries with love. Be like Cupid, the weapon you use to defeat evil shouldn't take one's joy, but instead the weapon you use to defeat the enemy should give to them what you want to be given; hapiness. If you give unhappiness you gain greater unhappiness as represented by the larger spiders, but it's possible that if you give love and life you'll receive greater love in return. In essence Cupid's arrow defeats the enemy with love and love makes us happy.

 If your experience is anything like my own you'll find that by taming the beast (spider) with the beautiful harp of joy you'll receive happiness. I'm not saying to accept the presence of spiders or to make the spider your pet, just that to change the archetype we must change our self. 

I also think that unhappy themes may represent a form of mental deterioration. In the same way we must exercise the body we must also exercise the mind through prayer (I recommend Christian prayer  ::D: ) and meditation and positive thinking. The negative themes may  be saying that your mind is out of shape and you need to focus it.

eaglevision, altarfire are your interpretations based on personal experience?

----------


## hedgepiratefury

Some symbols we see in our dreams are generally not connected with our concious feelings about the symbol. 
The general interpretation of seeing a spider in your dream is that maybe you have had a sudden influx of creative impulses. The spider is the weaver of grand tapestries, maybe since you killed the first one that appeared it signified a project you took on that you thought would be a breeze but it ended up being a bigger hassle than before imagined. 
And maybe the second dream where you just let the family be means you are growing into your creative talents. 
Maybe,
that's my guess anyway.

----------

